

Ask HN: Please assist me in being 'ramen profitable' with direct-sell ad space - citizenkeys

'Ramen profitable' is 'a startup makes just enough to pay the founders' living expenses' ( http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html ).  Since I am an individual founder and my overhead is just $1500/month, I can be ramen profitable rather easily.<p>My site, http://ycuniverse.com, gets several hundred "uniques" a day.  That's not much, but it's solid traffic by founders and people looking to do business with start-ups.  And that's a key demographic if you are also a founder or looking to do business with start-ups.<p>If I did AdWords, which I've already tried, I would effectively be giving Google what seems like 99 cents of every advertising dollar.  So I'd like to test the idea of selling flat-rate direct-sell ad space.  If anybody is interested in buying flat-rate ad space on my site and testing my attempt to be ramen profitable this way, pelase don't hesitate to contact me.
======
ew
What does your overhead consist of?

~~~
citizenkeys
rent and food

